# Do you only have furry friends?



## NoahGryphon (Nov 20, 2014)

Right now im in high-school, but i have no friends i know in real life pretty much  cause im waiting till college where il be able to be with people more like me ( smart gamers, furries, weapon enthusiasts).  so im wondering what kinda friends you have in real life ^>^


----------



## Teckolf (Nov 20, 2014)

Engineers...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 20, 2014)

Outside the Internet, I don't have any furry friends. I have friends who know other furs, and friends, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 20, 2014)

Usually it's best to find friends you just get along with. Not friends who are into the same thing. Cause if that's all that connects you then really that makes you 'fellow hobbyists' rather than friends.


----------



## VintageLynx (Nov 20, 2014)

My friends don't even know what a furry is. No point in trying to explain either as it will only come across as weird.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 20, 2014)

NoahGryphon said:


> Right now im in high-school, but i have no friends i know in real life pretty much  cause im waiting till *college *where il be able to be with people more like me (* smart gamers, furries, weapon enthusiasts*).  so im wondering what kinda friends you have in real life ^>^



Da fuq?

And no.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm friends with pretty much whoever. I used to not have furry friends irl until I told my best friends I was a furry. It was then I found out that one was a furry, and the others liked furries but didn't want to be one.

Just make friends with whoever the fuck you want. Wait until you're pretty attached to eachother (hanging out a lot, personal slang, inside jokes) because that's less chance of a friend dropping you if they don't like furries.

Take it slow in that regard. Start with general furry discussion. Such as "do you know what a furry is?", a simple but to the point question. If they don't know, just say that furries are a group of people who like animal people. If he knows, but shows negative response, don't push it farther. Instead, flow with him. Make it look like you share his opinion. Maybe wait a while longer before telling him you're a furry, the more attached the better chances. If he does know and he has a positive response, or even says he is one, you are more than free to say "cool, I'm a furry" or something. Maybe swap species info, etc. Whatever.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Nov 20, 2014)

No real life friends. Don't wait for college. As long as you get along it doesn't matter your hobby.  My friends who know think being a fur is weird but they are mostly like whatever could have an another weirder hobby. "At least he doesn't make meth and eat children". Friends are friends. Honestly think you need at least one. Who else are you going to drink with and complain about life when senior year comes.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 20, 2014)

No, I also have feathery friends. They're a great bunch and we can talk about anything. Braaawk bokbokbok, bagawk! That's probably why I have so few human friends.

Seriously though, make friends with people you get along with, and try to make some in high school. Don't just be the furry. Be the furry who does xyz.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think I have any friends that are furries.. well at least none have confessed yet


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 20, 2014)

On the internet... more than I'd like to admit. v:

Real life; a few furs, who were not furs when I did meet them. They're the ones who spread the infection onto me. Other than that, my non-fur friends don't give a shit about the fandom, though they will tease me on occasion.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 20, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I don't think I have any friends that are furries.. well at least none have confessed yet



I real life I meant


----------



## Booker (Nov 20, 2014)

Outside of online none of my friends are furries(or will admit it). But I'm sure I'll start hanging out with some local furs sooner or later. Most of my friends are friends from school or who I met racing or who are part of my smaller closer LGBT community.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 20, 2014)

No real life friends that I talk to anymore, but most of my online friends are furries to some extent. All my ex-partners were %100 furry though.


----------



## Ruggy (Nov 20, 2014)

Nah. That seems like it'd take a lot of effort. I made most of my current friends by chance, in college. One of my best friends ever (lived together for three years and still enjoy hanging out, was maid of honor at her wedding) I met because she was walking past and got excited that I was wearing an Amanda Palmer t-shirt.

I had to go out of my way to find some local folks who share my weird hobby, actually. Even then, the furry thing only comes up so often. Mostly we hang out, play games, drink, go to movies and bars. Y'know, friend stuff. That I ended up dating one of them was an unexpected bonus.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 20, 2014)

My definition of friend is a bit hard to find in people today. So in that respect, I do not have any friends. Acquaintances and coworkers, but none that I would call friend. I am sure there are a few that would call me their friend, but yeah...


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 20, 2014)

Most of the friends I have are furries, but some of them aren't. I personally don't see much of a difference in them being a furry or not anyways, since we are all gamers .


----------



## Troj (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh, I have a very broad mix of friends and acquaintances--to the point where I almost think there'd be fisticuffs if everybody got together!

I have friends, acquaintances, and chums from elementary school, from middle school, from high school, from college, from grad school, from jobs, in the furry fandom, from therapy trainings I've attended, in the Church of Satan, from a Lutheran church I used to attend, from the Internet, through other friends, and from random serendipitous encounters.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm a greymuzzle - late thirties - and I have NO furry friends in RL.  I have online acquaintances through FA and Second Life but we do not socialize regularly or talk on the phone or text beyond that.  

My real-life friends are a hodgepodge of people I know through work, through mutual interest in horseback riding (we go horse-camping and trail riding together), or people I was friends with in college simply because we lived near each other in the dorms, or had some of the same classes together. Some are people I met back when I was a Christian and volunteered in ministry at my church.  I am no longer a believer, and have not been for a while, but those friendships remain and there is mutual respect for our differences of faith/belief.  I have friends from across the political spectrum, too. Various ages, too.    

To me, it's kind of limiting to go into any relationship with the mentality that someone has to fill certain "interest requirements" in order to be friends with them. It would be fun, perhaps, to get to know other furries in RL. . .but most of the ones I see online tend to be significantly younger than me,  which isn't that big of a deal except for when they try to talk to me about current trends, music, video games, celebrities, pop culture. . .because I generally have no idea what they're talking about and cannot relate to them at all on those topics.


----------



## Baz (Nov 20, 2014)

I have 1 friends irl and about 4 friends over the internet. Only 2 of them are furries. My friend irl is not a furry and doesn't like me being one, but hes not a bad friend and quit being my friend over that. And only 2 of my internet friends are furries! So I guess you could say half of my friends are furries and the other half is not. I believe in making friends with anyone who is really nice to me. I like to be friends with just about everyone! As for your case, why not go ahead and try to make some friends in high school? I understand there are allot of dicks in high school but there must be a few you like to talk to. I may not have many friends but I don't know what I would do with no friends at all irl.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a nice group of friends; a couple of my them know I'm a furfag.
We like to make sarcastic jokes about the furry fandom. It's all good fun.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2014)

I have furry friends, some acquaintances and such that are furries.


----------



## Selachi (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol no. I have several little social groups. I have my school friends, my workplace friends, my urbex friends, and my furry friends. None of them overlap as of now (though I do have both furry and workplace friends who want to attend Burning Man with me, so it may need to be addressed in the near future, considering I don't know how my workplace friends will react to hanging out with strange animal people). 

I would like to add that I personally wouldn't recommend "waiting" and ruling out all but one type of person as a potential friend. Your high school years can be the best time to make friends and memories, and you can't take it back once that part of your life has already gone by.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 20, 2014)

I have normal friends.


----------



## Joey (Nov 20, 2014)

I have both normal friends and normal furry friends.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 20, 2014)

I have friends that are in the fringes of society, I can't get on with most "average joes", but not exclusively furries of course, I go to meets, but friends I have elsewhere are just run of the mill eccentrics.
I have acquaintances that are _literally_ quite furry as well. Well, they come over for a "chat" more often than the others anyway. That's what an acquaintance is though isn't it. Anyway yeah, literally quite fuzzy.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 20, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I have normal friends.



But your normal friends have a furry friend i.e. they aren't normal.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope


----------



## shteev (Nov 20, 2014)

my life would be pretty barren if i only had furry friends, like damn


----------



## TheArchiver (Nov 20, 2014)

The only furries I've ever met were online. Every friend I've ever made personally was never aware of the niche. They don't mind it (or even really notice it) should they see it, but they don't identify as furry and I am not one to force something upon them.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Nov 20, 2014)

my friends? half of them are people breaking windows the other half are sad but intellient people. When I want to talk, I go to some friends, when I feel like breaking windows I go to the others

No I don't have irl furry friends


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 20, 2014)

Just me and my wife. No one else in my personal life that I even remotely count as a friend is also a furry. Use to have one, but he get very embarrassing about the matter and was a bit of an ass.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 21, 2014)

I make friends with cool people. Some of them are furries. Most of them aren't.
It doesn't matter to me what you're fond of as long as we get along and at least have some similar interests.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh look, what a surprize

No, I have normal friends


----------



## MischievousPooka (Nov 21, 2014)

I have some furry friends but I tend to have a variety of friends.  I also have cosplayer/anime friends, whovians friends, trekkies friend, gamer friends, other artist friends, a redneck friend and some average friends.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 21, 2014)

I have mostly normal friends. The number of furry friends I have I can count on my fingers.

I don't think I could handle having only furry friends. Sometimes you need regular people around to remind you that this shit ain't kosher. :I


----------



## Godtier (Nov 21, 2014)

I have, like, a handful of furry friends. A grand majority are normal.

I would be surprised to meet someone with all furry friends.


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 21, 2014)

No, I have lots of (Admittedly weird) none-furry friends. I only have one furry friend irl.

Also, dude, don't wait till college. You don't have to wait until college to start friendships with people. That just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Auramaru (Nov 24, 2014)

Gotta say, except on FAF, none of my friends (internet or IRL) are furries.  Also, not to put myself in the hot-seat, every single furry I talk to just comes off as a total goddamn creep.  They're cool on the internet (rarely), but always have to be the most flamboyant, special snowflakes IRL.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 24, 2014)

I have some online friends that are furries. I don't know if any of the friends I have are furries but I don't really care.


----------



## Kakik (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't have any friends, haha.


----------



## Joey (Nov 28, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> flamboyant, special snowflakes IRL.



I love flamboyant special snowflakes cause they're generally open about who they are, and therefore not creepy.


----------



## Pyro Jay (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't only have furry buds... but I do have a lot of them... they're the ones that got me into this kinda thing anyway @u@


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 1, 2014)

No furries here. Ufff...


----------



## Kookyfox (Dec 1, 2014)

I have no furry friends, I mean it's not like many of us know what a furry is... Only maybe some IT students would know, since they spend much more time than average goofing around on the internet...


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a couple of them. Most of my friends are more of the cosplaying, or pagan or modelling types. All geeky. Most female.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

Echh, I wish I could hang out with furries in real life. 

My friends are all nerdy and smart, I'm the black sheep. They all work in science. They know I'm a furry but they actively avoid the topic.


----------



## Filter (Dec 8, 2014)

If any of my RL friends are furs, they hide it well.

I'm not counting the folks I met at a convention a few years ago, because we live so far apart and basically just watch each other on FA, lol. The only ones that I knowingly interact with are on art sites and Second Life.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 8, 2014)

Mostly furry, I still have a couple non fur friends. But they are dorks and geeks like me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 9, 2014)

The majority of my friends that I hang out with IRL are not furries, but I think at least 90% of my Skype contacts ARE furries (my roommate is constantly asking shit like "Why are you talking to a puppy?"), so on the internet, it's all about the fluff, IRL not so much.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 9, 2014)

50% coworkers
30% people I met somewhere
19.9% family
0.01 furries


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The majority of my friends that I hang out with IRL are not furries, but I think at least 90% of my Skype contacts ARE furries (my roommate is constantly asking shit like "Why are you talking to a puppy?"), so on the internet, it's all about the fluff, IRL not so much.


That's acutally how I am too. None of my IRL friends are furries, but ALL of my online friends are.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> 50% coworkers
> 30% people I met somewhere
> 19.9% family
> 0.01 furries


So, 0.01% is quite little. To have even the one person, you'd need to have 10,000 friends, of which your family would be 2000, 3000other folk...etc.
The numbers don't add up sir :V


Unless the lack of % is intentional and you have a nail clipping of a furry person you call a friend.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

Forgot to add IRL most of my friends are furs, if I had to add a percentage I'd say around 98.8%. As far as my online friends, people I feel close to, 100%. Remember though, I live in the furry mecca.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 9, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So, 0.01% is quite little. To have even the one person, you'd need to have 10,000 friends, of which your family would be 2000, 3000other folk...etc.
> The numbers don't add up sir :V
> 
> 
> Unless the lack of % is intentional and you have a nail clipping of a furry person you call a friend.





You my friend is... Gold. Yes that was intentional. I do know only one fur in real life but he's far from being a friend.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Dec 9, 2014)

No, I think most of them are covered in hairless skin.

Which is disappointing, you'd think there'd be at least ONE other talking bird in the world, and no parrots do not count.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

Polly want a cracker?


----------



## NukeTheCat (Dec 13, 2014)

None of my friends in real life are furries. In fact, I don't even have any online friends, all the more furry online friends.
 I am suddenly disappointed of myself.


----------



## pinkie (Dec 13, 2014)

I know a few furs irl from high school but I'm currently looking into joining some local groups! I just got back into the fandom again, I have a couple online friends but I'd love to meet more furries! If any of you wanna be my friend drop by on FA!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 14, 2014)

My online friends list looks like the wind and the willows atm.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 14, 2014)

IRL I have quite a variety of friends with tons of different hobbies/interests.
As far as other folk who are into anything furry, I guess maybe there's this guy and girl who are together that (I think) appreciate anthro art, but I don't know if they consider themselves furries or not.
Then again the guy, who is a closer friend of mine compared to the girl, was upset that I went to a furry con back in 2k12 and didn't invite him.
I didn't know.
I would have invited him in a heartbeat instead of dragging along the lazy sourpuss who hates furries I went with.

Then there is a third guy I met at a house party a few years ago.
We spent the drunken night sharing... *ahem* alternative anthro erotica, so we were both thrilled that there was another person in that tiny town who shared the same interest.
He's a cool guy, but now every time I come over to hang with another guy living there, he tries to make slips about wanting to bang to which I always respond how I like feminine or androgynous boys and not boys boys.
Plus he always grabs my butt when we drink.  .-.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 14, 2014)

Zero furry friends here, but I had one at one point before she went bitch-mode and I have an acquaintance currently who I've been bugging quite a bit with random questions. It's his fault I'm even attempting to be in the community.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Usually it's best to find friends you just get along with. Not friends who are into the same thing. Cause if that's all that connects you then really that makes you 'fellow hobbyists' rather than friends.


WTF? How does that even work? All of my friends share at least ONE of my interests, otherwise how would I have even met them?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2014)

All of my furry friends are on the Internet. Although, I don't have any friends from here *wink wink*


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2014)

I love the stories of meeting people who turned out to be cool furs. I have never chanced to meet a furry irl in my life 

I WISH I had somebody to gush about cartoon animals with.


----------



## Renarde (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a few online friends that are furries, but other than that I have one friend in real life that is, and my ex who I still talk to, also. I would love to have more friends IRL that are furries, but the trouble is not only finding them (WHERE ARE YOU?!) but having other things in common with them, as well as compatible personalities.


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 15, 2014)

I dont have any furry friends in real life hopefully i find some soon


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 15, 2014)

Long ago there was a child named Billy Bob. Billy Bob had a heart of gold. He loved to make friends and would travel from house to house trying to make himself seem appealing to all the neighbors. But no one wanted to be with Billy Bob. You see, Billy Bob was a furry. Furries being the awful despicable things that they are, the average man shuts the door on such things in an instant. And that's exactly what happened; every single person shut the door in kind little Billy Bob's face. Sad and lonely, Billy Bob came up with a wonderful idea! He would find other furries! If he found other furries, there was surely no way Billy Bob would ever face any sort of persecution. He would have friends! Desperately, Billy Bob went in search of another like him. Many days passed until finally, by luck, he caught someone talking about furries in a positive manner. "Surely he must be a furry!" Billy Bob thought. And indeed he was right. He DID find another furry, and after making conversation with the fellow, Billy Bob made a new friend.

....
No I don't make just furry friends.


----------



## Soarins (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't really know of anyone else in my life that is considered a furry...
I do have one that is considering becoming one though once I showed her some videos and explained to her what it was like ^-^
but being this new to the furry fandom I think it makes scene that I don't really have a lot of friends yet ^^;


----------



## ssyn (Dec 19, 2014)

I only have like, two friends who are furries. Everyone else is boring lmao
I'd like to have more furry friends, but it's hard when you're socially awkward o.e


----------



## VintageLynx (Dec 19, 2014)

What do furry friends offer that non furry friends don't do? I mean I like furry and all but I can't imagine what there is to talk about that is so different (fursuiting the exception).


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a few, but most of my friends aren't furries. It's a pretty mixed lot.


----------



## MoopSchoops (Dec 25, 2014)

i have like 1 or 2 :/


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

Most of my friends are furries, and i prefer it that way. i don't really socialize well outside of the internet, so i don't make friends with people very easily in person (including furries tho)


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 6, 2015)

Pretty sure there's like 1 furr per 1000 randoms.  I have met like two IRL.  One I knew pretty well three years ago (we were both tutors in the same subjects at the same tutoring center), but didn't find out that he was a furry until a month ago.  the other I barely knew.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 6, 2015)

No. Only one neko dude and 3 bronies. The rest are just "normal".


----------



## PurryFurry (Jan 6, 2015)

Never met another fur.  Unless someone I know is hiding it from me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Actually...yes .-.

Now I do just about. I have a new schedule so I dont think I'll be seeing my irl friends at school anymore. Meaning...well...Im a lonely fur who's only social outlet is online '^_^ Thats probably really sad I guess...Im okay though. I dont mind it, I just wish I had the chance to hang out with people more


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

At this point in my life, I have two sets of freinds: Furry friends (Ha, I also call the stray cats behind my house that.) and friends who don't really know what a furry is. Where I live, when you mention the fandom, whoever you're speaking to either says "Ew, you mean furfags? Those animal f*ckers?" or "I don't understand what you're saying...".


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

I have *zero* friends of the furry persuasion. And frankly? It sucks. I'm not explictly looking to be around people who talk about their fursuits or whatnot, but it stinks being of a particular interest and knowing no one who takes some passion in it.

It's rather lonely. :/


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 11, 2015)

No, not all my friends are furries, about 1/20 of them are just normal nerds. Also I can be your friend, Dreamer, I like making friends, the more the better and it is amazing and fun to have more friends.

EDIT: And you too isuckatdrawing, we are friends now too.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I have *zero* friends of the furry persuasion. And frankly? It sucks. I'm not explictly looking to be around people who talk about their fursuits or whatnot, but it stinks being of a particular interest and knowing no one who takes some passion in it.
> 
> It's rather lonely. :/



This is EXACTLY where I am.  It sucks.  :/





Riltmos said:


> No, not all my friends are furries, about 1/20 of them are just normal nerds. Also I can be your friend, Dreamer, I like making friends, the more the better and it is amazing and fun to have more friends.



HOW DO YOU FIND SO MANY?  Aren't furries like one in every 1000?




Riltmos said:


> EDIT: And you too isuckatdrawing, we are friends now too.




Awwwwwww. Ty.  :3


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll be your furry comrade-in-arms, isuckatdrawing. If it's any consolation, I'm moving to Oregon within the next four months!


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 11, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> HOW DO YOU FIND SO MANY?  Aren't furries like one in every 1000?
> Awwwwwww. Ty.  :3



The FAF skype group, the non-human guilds in MMORPGs, and so on. And no problem!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'll be your furry comrade-in-arms, isuckatdrawing. If it's any consolation, I'm moving to Oregon within the next four months!


Really?  Where to?  And just in case you don't know, Oregon is pronounced "Orehgun," not "Oreygawn."


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Really?  Where to?  And just in case you don't know, Oregon is pronounced "Orehgun," not "Oreygawn."



I got the pronounciation down pat, actually. Although I think it's silly that the phrase for someone living in Oregon is "Oregonian" as it just sounds like "Argonian" (lizard race from Elder Scrolls) to me.

And I'm looking at either moving to Vancouver just north of Portland itself or into the Southeastern portion of Portland - whatever has better rent and allows me to commute to work more easily.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 11, 2015)

Riltmos said:


> The FAF skype group, the non-human guilds in MMORPGs, and so on. And no problem!



I'll definitely join the Skype group at some point.

If only I had the time to seriously play MMORPGs...can't do that when you're a physics major.


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 11, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I'll definitely join the Skype group at some point.
> 
> If only I had the time to seriously play MMORPGs...can't do that when you're a physics major.



Hurray! And I cannot say from experience, but I can imagine that being a physics major does suck a lot of time out of your day.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

What's this about a furry MMO group?


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 11, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> What's this about a furry MMO group?



There are usually groups of furries in MMO guilds such as Khajiit guilds in ESO, or Charr guilds in Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 11, 2015)

No. I have more non-furry friends than furry friends. And I'm only separating that as "those who identify as furry" and "those who do not."


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 11, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> And I'm only separating that as "those who identify as furry" and "those who do not."



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2015)

I have one. He is amusing, but kinda creepy.


----------



## Mylo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sadly I don't have any furry friends irl, I know of some who are friends of friends but we don't really talk all that often. I'm thinking about going to a few meet-ups in my area or whatever, or joining a facebook group or something, it'd just be nice I guess.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't recall having furry friends irl and internets, only girl-anime-lover here.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 14, 2015)

I have one Furry friend irl. I met her at a bar and then talked with her more at a house party. We had everyone staring at us thinking "these two fuck animals?" (yea, I heard someone say that). That being said most of the time we don't even discuss furries any more, just day-to-day life.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 14, 2015)

Well now you could say I have one furry friend IRL, since I found RedLeFrench thanks to this forum.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Kookyfox said:


> Well now you could say I have one furry friend IRL, since I found RedLeFrench thanks to this forum.


That's nice. So any common grounds aside from being a furry?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 14, 2015)

I have none in real life, I haven't even seen one in real life let alone anyone who had evident potential to be one. 
It'd be nice to have one, but I seriously feel like I'm the only one in my area.


----------



## AnimatedRaccoon (Jan 17, 2015)

None of my friends are furries. I think one of them is a Brony, but I have nothing to do with that fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 17, 2015)

AnimatedRaccoon said:


> I think one of them is a Brony



*Oh god no...*



It's always nice to see another Oregonian on FAF.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 17, 2015)

Only me and my other half are furries, a couple of my friends like the furry imagery but aren't really into it (but I'm slowly converting them, muahahahahaha!) and other than that rest of my friends aren't really aware or don't care.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Jan 17, 2015)

I have lots of friends irl but I don't know if any of them are furrys, but some are bronys though.


----------



## Bostoniscold (Jan 17, 2015)

wish i did but sadly no i would love to meet a fellow furry but ill just have to wait for my first anthrocon this year hurry up july


----------



## Chicory (Jan 17, 2015)

I've met a couple bronies wandering around who can be identified by their Twilight Sparkle notebooks and such, but not furries (that I know of). None of my friends are furries currently, online or off. I don't seem to mesh in furry communities as well as others, so it's mostly about reading, writing, and looking at art for me.


----------



## Gator (Jan 17, 2015)

Not that I have many friends to begin with, but none of 'em are really furries.


----------



## Ralphie (Jan 18, 2015)

My irl friends are not furries, not that many exist around here or know what a fury is.
But when it comes to online friends and i mean people i actually chat with often they are all furries, i dont know, furfags just seem more fun to hang out with online.


----------



## DonKarnage (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't know if I have friends.

I talk to many furs, but moslty on Skype, but its rarely a long conversation. 

IRL I meet furs, but it did not last. I help a fur at his place and never get any news from him.

I don't know how to get friend(s) I try but its not working at all.

Talking is one thing, but they all live so far from me that its limited to the net. The local one are weird.

I'm also the one who start the conversation, so if I don't no one on skype talk to me.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 12, 2015)

I go to Art College so it wouldn't surprise me if there was a relatively high concentration of furries on-campus, that said though, I know none personally although there are a couple of students who wear some mild furry apparel.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 12, 2015)

Sadly none of my offline friends are furries. I have much online.
My buddies offline either know it and find it ok or cool, or they dont have a clue, what a furry is.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 12, 2015)

KittenWarrior said:


> I tried to explain what a furry is to my friend after like 3 years of being friends, and to be honest he took it pretty cool. Turns out that he too shares the same interests as me - I've gotta admit, he hid it well! Anyway, we had a few minutes of spare time at school one time and we just printed off loads of copies of my fursona and drew stickmen shagging its ear, bad dragon dildos on a shelf and just generally really weird shit, I guess we both have the same sense of humor. This is coming from someone who suffers from minor anxiety issues and has only had like 5 friends throughout their whole school life, primary and secondary school. My point is, for all of you people out there who suffer from low self-esteem, have anxiety issues or don't have many friends and are lonely, you'll find "that" friend eventually and when you do... oh boy.
> 
> Inspirational speech over.



One of my friends knows what a furry is. Hes ok with that and he dont care much.
My best friend got no clue, but he dont have to. No big thing.

My other friend is a whovian and she understands me and likes the art too.

I just got to knew, that one girl in my grade knows what a furry is too.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 12, 2015)

KittenWarrior said:


> This is coming from someone who suffers from minor anxiety issues and has only had like 5 friends throughout their whole school life, primary and secondary school. My point is, for all of you people out there who suffer from low self-esteem, have anxiety issues or don't have many friends and are lonely, you'll find "that" friend eventually and when you do... oh boy.
> 
> Inspirational speech over.


This, so true and I can totally relate. As someone who never really fit in with my peers I've found that what few friends I did make I've kept very close to me, even after all these years. There's this one friend I have who I've known since early primary school and we just have this, I dunno, 'connection' that goes beyond any rational explanation and dare I say it, reaches a spiritual level.

Anyway he never struck me as a furry but because we're so close and open with each other I feel like I can tell him anything without fear of being judged, so I came out to him as a furry and much to my shock it turns out he's one too!! He's not quite as serious about it as me, he just enjoys the artwork and loves anthropomorphic characters but doesn't actively do anything to participate in the community, still though out of all the friends he's pretty much the only one who is 'into' what we do.


----------



## Mintys (Mar 13, 2015)

Coworkers.
Sadly most my friends are co-workers, so no furries.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

I have no furry friends. In fact, I have no friends!


----------



## Zop (Mar 13, 2015)

_Onlyâ€‹ _â€‹furry friends? Oh jesus what kind of life would that be?


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 13, 2015)

Zop said:


> _Onlyâ€‹ _â€‹furry friends? Oh jesus what kind of life would that be?


In my case, I think it would be a better one. It seriously sucks that virtually no one in my offline circle shares this interest other than my *one friend* who isn't really that fussed about it and it can get pretty lonely sometimes, so actually I would much rather all of my friends be furries than virtually none of them!


----------



## VarghulfNox (Mar 25, 2015)

I do not in fact have any furry friends. >< Well, I suppose there is one, but they moved out of state, and online it's hard with how busy life gets. I know one acquaintance who's a furry, but they don't want to talk about the fandom or helping me out. :\


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

I have two RL friends, both rather estranged but still close if that makes sense.  We have nothing in common but there is an ease of communication and trust between us that goes beyond just liking the same things (born of a shared tragedy). We get along, argue (constructively) until the wee hours of the night, and have our own small things that comfort us.  "Only" one type of friend, I assume, would hinder your greater social development. Not that I am one to speak, I am a hermit at heart, but I think my point stands. The greater variety of people you know the more experienced you will become.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 30, 2015)

The first people who I could call friends were furries I'd met online. I didn't have a real life 'best friend', as in someone I could see all the time and open up about anything, until the beginning of last year... and I met him on furaffinity oops.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Only me and my other half are furries, a couple of my friends like the furry imagery but aren't really into it (but I'm slowly converting them, muahahahahaha!) and other than that rest of my friends aren't really aware or don't care.



In my alternate world there is you, me ursus and luster.

You are the male furry version of Miyuki Takara
Luster is the male furry version of Minami Iwasaki
Ursus is the male furry version of Kagami Hiiragi
And I'm the male furry version of Konata Izumi


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

I have friends that are furries and friends that aren't furries.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Apr 5, 2015)

All my friends are not furries, furries don't like me.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 5, 2015)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> furries don't like me.



Why do you say that?


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Apr 5, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Why do you say that?



I don't really know how to explain it, most furries here insult me alot and some furries on fa block me because I said something that was unintentionally rude. I tell them I'm really sorry, but they just get mad.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 5, 2015)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't really know how to explain it, most furries here insult me alot and some furries on fa block me because I said something that was unintentionally rude. I tell them I'm really sorry, but they just get mad.



Most people on the internet get mad too easily.


----------



## Koota (Apr 5, 2015)

Friends?


----------



## Traven V (Apr 5, 2015)

Most of my friends are "Normies" but I suspect a few to be Furs but I'm a bit weary to ask them.


----------



## Red_Lion _ (Apr 6, 2015)

Not really, I actually only have the one who brought me to this forum. All my other friends are non-furries.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 6, 2015)

Most of my friends are non-furries. However in college I accidentally stumbled into a group of 3 or 4 and we all started to hang out together/ live together. We still hang out to this day. But yeah, most of my friends/ associates are definitely not furries.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 19, 2016)

It sucks because I am the only furry in high school. Also everyone hates furs there. At this point (right here ·) I would be Donald Trumps friend if he was a furry (oh wait he is a furry raccoon =^w^=)


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 19, 2016)

What are these "friends" you speak of?


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2016)

None locally, but I have had some furry friends I've met on various forums visit over the years; from Finland, France, and North Carolina. But oddly, I don't ever seem to meet any furries in the Baltimore/DC area where I live...they're really good at hiding!

I do go out a lot, am quite social, extroverted, and have some close friends...just no furry ones, that I hang out with, here.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 19, 2016)

Nope,
I have friends in all colors of the rainbow °˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖°
Some are Furries, Some aren't so keen.
I like to take pride in myself in batching out of my communities to try to make 
friends where ever I can (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a large amount of friends but not a single one of them is a furry. I hope that will change soon


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 20, 2016)

No, of the two people who I would consider my friends, one is a furry and the other isn't.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Mar 20, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> What are these "friends" you speak of?


They are freeloaders


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you for bumping this thread. Bump all of Noah's threads please.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 20, 2016)

Only one, possibly.
The rest are just tolerant of my being a furry.

I think more of my High School friends were furries, but I could be just misinterpreting the one guy wearing a dog collar and three-five girls wearing cat-ears and tails as it was 2007-9 and an anime club.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't have friends.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 20, 2016)

no furry friends, no normal friends, no online friends, no pets, nothing. Though I still have my parents and sister, but it's not the same as having someone with whom you share a common interest


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 22, 2016)

Real life? Hahahhaha. Okay I guess my girlfriend's sister counts.

Online: furries mostly, some non-furries.

But I have anxiety and I also live in a really sucky neighborhood so making friends irl is really rough. It doesn't help that around here at least, making friends is really damn hard. I've made tons and tons of conversation with people, seen them often enough they (seem to) light up when they see me, but the _second _I suggest _actually hanging out for real and stuff, _they're just like "no".

I remember when I was younger, and you could talk for people for hours at once, or cumulatively over a span of time, and if you suggested hanging out, they were all for it. But now... people outright say no, or "I don't know you well enough" or... my personal favorite, they _act _like they want to hang out sometime, get your number excitedly from you. And never. Ever. Call.

Makes you feel inept or useless, or unlikeable. Sorry I'm basically manic pixie dream girl who doesn't take anyone's shit and speaks plainly, and swears a lot sometimes, and has problems and can't always go out. You're welcome to come in and watch from my massive stash of DVDs, or talk.

Maybe it's because I don't go out drinking (I do drink the occasional beer), don't drink to get drunk, and definitely don't require alcohol to do anything "fun". Thanks I know how to have fun already.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't have furry friends. Hell, I don't have any real friends. 

I'm a loner.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

My friends girlfriend is a furry... but also a brony and a weeb.  And my ex is a furry as well.  Boy, am I ever in deep pickle.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh lordie lordie lord, a NoahGriffin thread got revived.

#ded


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 20, 2016)

Normally, I'm friends with gamers and the like. We're also ALL weapon enthusiasts, and recently I found out that one is a furry, but doesn't really want to part of the community.... so yeah. It's really not hard for you to make friends with people like yourself....


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't know a single person in real life who is a furry, and I don't think that the people around me would take too kindly to it.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 20, 2016)

None of my real life friends are furry, just internet buddies.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

No, and right now that's *none *of my offline friends. I just moved, though.

I generally get along with anyone, but the other furries at meets and stuff aren't usually the type I'd be all "I want to know you more."

I also separate the word friends from acquaintances.

I like to have a lot of acquaintances and a few really good friends I'd do anything for.


----------



## Beetblood (Apr 20, 2016)

Not all my friends are furries. A couple of the friends I had back in high school were only a part of the fandom because I introduced them to it, but I ended up losing contact after moving. The few friends I have now that are furries are all people I know online. c:


----------



## Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. (Apr 20, 2016)

I've spoken to a few furries irl, but I never really became good friends with any of them :c
Online, I know some furries, but again, I'm not very close to them. Except for my girlfriend.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Suppose I'll give this thread an honest answer even though the OP is no longer around.

In short: no, and I prefer it that way. If I only had online friends I would've ripped all my hair out by now.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

I think it's funny the thread title asks if you only have furry friends, but then talks about not having any friends in real life, at all. Apparently these "furries" only exist online or something. Strange, since I've met so many of them in person :V

People, if you have absolutely no friends in real life, there is a good chance you are a loser.

If that's the case there is still hope, and I think I can help you.


----------

